# Online Spiele Erstellung im Browser



## YourGameEngineer (28. März 2016)

*Spiele erstellen im Browser leicht gemacht *

Unser Team bestand aus 3 Schülern und unsere Idee war es, eine Seite zu schaffen auf der jeder, egal ob mit oder *ohne Programmierkenntnisse*,* 2D-Spiele* *erstellen*, *veröffentlichen* und natürlich auch *spielen *kann. Auf unserer Plattform *yourgame.engineer* könnt ihr euch registrieren und gleich beginnen Spiele zu erstellen!

*Was ist möglich? (Ein paar Beispiele)*

*Szenen (oder auch Level) *können hinzugefügt und in ihrer Größe beliebig von euch verändert werden.
Momentan könnt ihr euch zwischen einer weiblichen und einer männlichen Spielfigur entscheiden, aber es werden noch mehr dazu kommen. 
Da wir eurer Kreativität keine Grenzen setzen wollten, könnt ihr neben den Standard-Blöcken auch *eigene Texturen* hochladen und diese in euren Spielen verwenden! Wie die Spielfigur mit den Blöcken kollidiert, bleibt auch ganz euch überlassen.

Wenn ihr euch ein wenig mit dem Editor, oder besser gesagt mit den *Aktionen*, beschäftigt, dann werdet ihr bemerken, dass ihr nicht nur einfache Spiele erstellen könnt. Mit dem nötigen Zeitaufwand könnt ihr auch komplexe und schwierige Spiele mit vielen Szenen und kniffligen Passagen kreieren!

*Warum yourgame.engineer?*

Ihr müsst *keine zusätzliche Software*, Plugins oder Ähnliches herunterladen, um unsere Plattform nutzen zu können, es funktioniert alles standardmäßig! Keine andere Plattform vereint die Möglichkeit Spiele zu spielen, zu erstellen und zu veröffentlichen und bei uns könnt ihr auch *Spiele anderer User kopieren* und auch bearbeiten, wie ihr es wollt! 

Wir wünschen viel Spaß beim Erstellen und Spielen auf *yourgame.engineer*!


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Edit: _Bei Interesse hier nachträglich noch ein YouTube Video, dass unsere Seite reviewt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rDGAGB7Xy4


*Links zu Beispiel-Spielen:
https://yourgame.engineer/home#/play/3
https://yourgame.engineer/home#/play/26
https://yourgame.engineer/home#/play/29
https://yourgame.engineer/home#/play/34
*


----------



## Loosa (28. März 2016)

Klingt an sich sehr interessant. Auch wenn ich etwas skeptisch bin wie (gut) so ein Konzept aussehen und funktionieren mag.

Aber es gibt keine Beispiele, keine Screenshots oder sonstige Medien. Nur einen minimalistischen Auftritt mit einer Seite zum registrieren und einer mit noch weniger Informationen als hier. Vielleicht gibt es nach der Registrierung ja mehr Infos zu finden. Aber nichts zu sehen und ein Konto erstellen sollen finde ich eine unnötige Barriere, die zumindest mich davon abhält.

Trotzdem viel Glück bei Eurem Projekt. Wäre natürlich schön wenn das was wird.


----------



## Batze (28. März 2016)

Bitte mal in die Nutzungsbedingungen schauen. Werbung in eigener externer Sache ist hier nicht erlaubt.


> - Werbung für andere Seiten/Foren ist ausschließlich in der Signatur erlaubt (es sei denn es wurde mit der Administration abgesprochen, einen entsprechenden Thread eröffnen zu dürfen).



Und was ganz Frech ist, wofür soll man sich da registrieren, man kann vorweg gar nicht sehen was geboten wird, aber ihr wollt schon mal Namen/Adressen sammeln, ne also damit macht ihr euch keine Freunde.


----------



## PcJuenger (29. März 2016)

Hehe, ich hoffe mal, dass ihr euch bezüglich des Urheberrechts in euren AGB gut abgesichert habt ^^

Nebenbei: Ich bezweifle mehr als stark, dass man komplett ohne Ahnung von Programmierung halbwegs komplexe Spiele aufstellen kann (Für Skripte muss man ja auch die Grundprinzipien des Programmierens verstehen).
Desweiteren: Gibt's für sowas nicht den Gamemaker oder wie das Ding heißt?


----------

